
Vagrant High Sierra Workaround - hauck-d
https://hauck.io/vagrant-high-sierra-workarounds/
======
stephenr
This isn't a _Vagrant_ issue, it's a _VirtualBox_ issue.

I've been using Vagrant with parallels since I installed High Sierra without
issue.

Edit: yes, actually as mentioned below, it _can_ affect Vagrant in general
(when using NFS), but it's only really with VirtualBox that you need to use
NFS - with other Providers they have their own filesystem methods for the
guest that actually work as expected.

~~~
hauck-d
It's a vagrant with virtualbox with NFS issue.

